# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  نحوه گرفتن مشخصات فعلی کاربر (جی پی اس) بدون مراجعه به گوگل مپ

## omid_student

سلام دوستان
من میخوام یه برنامه برا اندروید بنویسم که جی پی اس طرف یعنی گوشی رو بده
چطور میشه؟

----------

